# Damaged aircraft



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

So I was lying in Bed last night and I was thinking about hanging my B-17 and Bf 109 in my work room. My B-17 wasn't put away very good and got a bit damaged in the move, so I was thinking of having the bomber in a turn trying to avoid the 109. That being said, our there any techniques out for a smoke trail or fire to engines or anything of that sort?

Thanks for your time Medic17


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A very old fashioned, tried and true method is to stretch cotton into smoke plumes. Cotton balls work but you can also try bulk cotton. Of course, it can be painted as flames also. It's light, so it shouldn't sag much, and you can stiffen it with thinned glue, Future, etc. Looks good too.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

I usally hang out in the sci fi area so I hope this helps a bit as far as possible ideas

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/GALLERY/gallery.html

click on some of the rocket cloud pics to see a better image of smoke


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

machgo said:


> A very old fashioned, tried and true method is to stretch cotton into smoke plumes. Cotton balls work but you can also try bulk cotton. Of course, it can be painted as flames also. It's light, so it shouldn't sag much, and you can stiffen it with thinned glue, Future, etc. Looks good too.


I've used this method with the bulk stuff and it does work a treat. Though I' never used glue to stiffen it. For me the paint generally does the trick for that.

Cheers,
Alec


----------

